# Preferred Wood



## new vision (Jan 30, 2010)

What is the best wood for smoking a fattie?  I was thinking of apple or cherry to be safe, however, I was wanting to get some opinions on using maple.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 30, 2010)

I would use maple if it were a breakfast or sweet fattie but have always used mostly oak and cherry or some hickory with them.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know if I or anyone else could say what is "best".  Smoke from different woods each have their own characteristics, and should be considered an "Ingredient" for the overall end result.  The beautiful thing about smoking is that you get to decide what you like.

A great way to judge how different woods will flavor the meat is to get somethign smaller and then smoke that with different woods and taste test them.  I like to use brats, because they are cheap, and easy to smoke.  Throw then on and smoke them and see which wood you like the best.  Then pair that with your fattie...Besides, it will give you another reason to fire up the smoker.


----------



## 9manfan (Jan 30, 2010)

Cherry has been my favorite for fatties, I've used hickory but prefer cherry,,,,,,,,,


----------



## soafung (Jan 30, 2010)

i will say that i'm absolutely amazed at how well pecan goes with EVERYTHING i have smoked.  no matter what the meat and/or rub combo, the pecan does it for me.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 30, 2010)

I guest I'm hooked on apple I use it on just about everything I smoke. But I have been tring others so. I still like apple.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Jan 30, 2010)

my favorite is pecan for my fatties.


----------



## iharris278 (Jan 30, 2010)

Persimmon is my favorite.


----------



## coyote (Jan 30, 2010)

heck, Not sure what the pallets are made of that I score behind the stores around here. Just not using the painted ones. they make the food taste great. Hey what BBQ eng. said works. I like mesquite pretty much. But it has to be coals before I put the meat on. then pecan is plentifull around these parts so I have to be happy with that in my stick burner.
I need to find some oak (red would be nice) and some other woods to try.
brought back a bunch of citrus wood from FL one time. it was good also.


----------



## westsmoke (Jan 31, 2010)

I dont think you can go wrong with maple. Its my favorite.


----------



## smokin-jim (Feb 1, 2010)

I generally use a mix of apple, cherry and alder. Works great.


----------

